# Saturated fat content AFTER grilling



## gogreen1 (Oct 1, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]If the label on ground beef says that 4 ounces contains 3.5 grams of saturated fat, is that 3.5 grams before cooking or after cooking? I'm guessing that's for raw food?
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]If it's before cooking, then how much saturated fat is removed (cooked off), if any, after 4 ounces is grilled to, say, well-done?[/FONT]


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2017)

The USDA has a food database for a very comprehensive list of foods.  For ground beef, for example, it will tell you the nutritional info for raw, pan fried, grilled, etc.  This enables you to determine the sat fat content of a cooked portion and you can compare it to the raw version.

https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/search/list


----------



## gogreen1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks, Andy M.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow... more than 220,000 items on that list!


----------

